# 300 fourtrax 54% gr



## dwb_style (Mar 12, 2014)

does anyone know what tooth gear basket and primary are used to do a 54%?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

That is being kept a trade secret by those who know. There is a old thread in the honda section that tells it,,,or it could be at the "other" place. I can't remember good luck on your 'search'.


----------



## Weblake (Mar 14, 2014)

I have been looking for one for a little while now as well and everyone says it's a secret. Could one of you that know what it takes to make it and knows how just build me one and sell it to me? Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## white0311 (Nov 2, 2011)

Look for xtremerancher. They sell them.


----------

